# mettre un SSD dans mon macbook et mon HD a la place du CD



## darkalex2501 (3 Avril 2012)

Bonjour

J'ai un macbook pro 13 mid 2009, la connection a mon HD se fait a 3gb/s dont 3gb/s en liaison negociée

par contre avec le superdrive: 3gb/s dont 1,5/s gb en liaison negociée

si j'achète un sdd en sata 2 (j'imagine que sata III se serait inutile...?) et que je le met a la place du superdrive , la rapidité sdd ne sera pas completement exploitée non? 

(je préférerais laisser le HD dans son emplacement pour éviter les vibrations si je le met dans un potibay ou autre)


merci pour votre aide

Alex


----------



## itOtO (4 Avril 2012)

Non ça veut simplement dire que le superdrive est branché sur un port SATA II (3Gb/s) mais qu'il n'est qu'en SATA I et utilise donc seulement 1,5Gb/s

Pour les vibrations, si ton caddy est de bonne qualité, aucune différence entre SSD ou HDD dans l'optibay.


----------



## darkalex2501 (4 Avril 2012)

itOtO a dit:


> Non ça veut simplement dire que le superdrive est branché sur un port SATA II (3Gb/s) mais qu'il n'est qu'en SATA I et utilise donc seulement 1,5Gb/s
> 
> Pour les vibrations, si ton caddy est de bonne qualité, aucune différence entre SSD ou HDD dans l'optibay.



ok merci pour ta réponse

du coup il suffit que je mette un SDD dans un optibay (pas besoin de mettre le SSD a la place du HD)


----------



## lappartien (4 Avril 2012)

de mon temps on mettait un tigre dans son moteur
les temps ont bien changé....


----------



## dude. (11 Mai 2012)

lappartien a dit:


> de mon temps on mettait un tigre dans son moteur
> les temps ont bien changé....



le bricolage sur les voiture en plein brousse en amérique du sud ca se fait encore! par exemple echanger la poulie qui sert au compresseur de la clim pour la mettre a la place de la poulie de la direction assister quand cette derniere est morte... (crois moi en brousse tu preferes creuvé de chaud que presque pas avoir de direction a basse vitesse...)


----------

